# Tiendas y/o renta de Bicicletas en Queretaro?



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Existe alguna tienda que rente bicicletas en Queretaro ?

Voy a estar alla 15 dias y se me hace mucha bronca mandar mi bici.

Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Hasta donde sé, rentar bicis en México aun es complicado, ya que no hay muchas opciones... de cualquier manera aqui encontraras info de algunos negocios relacionados al ciclismo en Queretaro (capital), espero te sea de utilidad...


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Gracias


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

efuentes said:


> Existe alguna tienda que rente bicicletas en Queretaro ?
> 
> Voy a estar alla 15 dias y se me hace mucha bronca mandar mi bici.
> 
> Saludos


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A mí se me hace que es más bronca encontrar un lugar donde renten bicis .

Desde mi punto de vista una estancia de 15 días ya merece y vale la pena llevar nuestra propia bici, nada como rodar en nuestra máquina.

Realmente no es tan latoso el asunto , simplemente empaca uno bien la bici y listo.

Si se viaja en avión , se va en el mismo viaje .

Si se viaja en coche , se puede ir en la cajuela o en algún rack .

Si se viaja en autobús , es mejor que vaya empacada .

También está la opción de mandarla por adela fácilmente por paquetería y es muy económico .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Pues siempre si encontre quien me rentara una bicla y hasta me acompañara a dar una vuelta, salimos por el lado del Aserrin, a todo dar el recorrido, lo que si que la altura me trajo medio muerto.










Saludos


----------



## BrendaAstrid (12 mo ago)

efuentes said:


> Pues siempre si encontre quien me rentara una bicla y hasta me acompañara a dar una vuelta, salimos por el lado del Aserrin, a todo dar el recorrido, lo que si que la altura me trajo medio muerto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B día, podría decirme dónde rento la bici? Necesito dos


----------

